# WarHammer Orcs and Goblins army book



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

The link below is a vid i made this afternoon (U.S. central time) I just sit down and show my Orcs and Gobs book that i would like to trade for. Please watch the vid and hit me up.
opcorn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s-meIJf9C0&feature=youtu.be



I WILL SHIP WORLD WIDE


----------

